# Pioneer DAB / USB / iPod / CD Headunit - £81.59



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just spotted this deal on Halfords, which might be of interest to those wishing to upgrade their standard Fiat head unit.









Pioneer DEH-X6500DAB is on offer at £99.99 - 15% (discount applied at the checkout) plus a free Sonichi Magnetic Roof Mount DAB Antenna (select the bundle at the bottom of the page).

It has DAB Radio, FM Radio, CD, MP3 from CD, USB (including Android Phone), iPod (and this iPhone) as well as 3.5mm aux inputs.

If you checkout via Quidco you get an extra 4% Cashback (thus making £81.59 in the title)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_907567_langId_-1_categoryId_265865

You might also want to consider Steering Wheel Controls Adapter (Euro 5), Windscreen DAB antenna or an IR Remote Control. This Tiny 16GB Pen Drive makes great use of the USB slot - I have one in my Sony.

I've just sent this recommendation to a friend who asked for a headunit suggestion, so thought I would post it here. I've not tried, tested or verified the compatibility of the components but they sem good from a quick google


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

For a camper heading out of the UK, a head unit with DAB+ (not just DAB) might be a good idea from what I've read at least? Similar-ish cost too.

DAB issues

And more

Country specific info


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> For a camper heading out of the UK, a head unit with DAB+ (not just DAB) might be a good idea from what I've read at least? Similar-ish cost too.


Fortunately, the DEH-X6500DAB listed above has DAB+
http://www.pioneer.eu/uk/products/25/121/61/DEH-X6500DAB/specs.html


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool!

I couldn't see it mentioned in Halfords description.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*long wave?*

long wave?


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Can you just take the od one out and replace with this one? I would like DAB as FM is poor in the places I go to a fair amount


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

andyandsue said:


> long wave?


Here you go:











4maddogs said:


> Can you just take the od one out and replace with this one? I would like DAB as FM is poor in the places I go to a fair amount


Pretty much, yes. The ISO connector is pretty standard to all vehicles now and you can choose (by swapping the yellow and red wires in the harness) if it goes off with the ignition or not. However I can't voucher for the DAB antennas listed. I guess the ideal would be to mount one on the roof / wing mirror. You could trial the 'free' one and see how you get on.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Needs DMB as well if it is to be truly receive all except maybe in France see also
DAB coverage

Really recommend DAB on Wheels for your aerial needs - the stick on windscreen ones supplied with most radios don't really work aerial best if vertical. Link to DAB on Wheels in above link to another thread.

The windscreen aerial in the link on the OP is like the one I had with my Sony and it didn't work very well!

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't see dab staying on schedule but you can upgrade head units later if it happens
I've been considering this at the lowest price available 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...38099&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a cracking price, Pioneer have only just released their range of Pioneer DAB head units, as my Pioneer rep was explaining when I saw him last week.

I know how much these units cost Halfords to purchase and at £99.99 they are making only a few pounds in profit, so for the extras included and the discount they will actually lose money selling it.

@ Andyandsue; The 6500DAB does not have a LW tuner, according to the specs.

@Techno100 The DEH 8400BT is not part of the 2013 Pioneer line up, but the price is very good and the head units are all good quality.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes but don't you still need to buy a DAB aerial?
Personally I value the BT hands free option and the rear usb's so you can connect your music in the glove box.
It is outstanding value tho, well done Adam


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't quote me on it, but I am sure having spoken to the rep that it comes with a windscreen antenna.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

On ebay the antenna included version is near £30 extra

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281004596087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pioneer-D...0?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item3f1de4b0ae


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Actually top marks to Adam! he did include a link to the antenna
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190723377502?clk_rvr_id=426624331897&afsrc=1


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just spoken to Pioneer who have confirmed the radio is not supplied with an antenna. This is available as an accessory with Pioneer part number CA-AN-DAB.001 with a suggested selling price of £24.99inc VAT, however I expect it will be available for less than this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A special offer 'today only' on a non-DAB headunit - £49.99

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_869073_langId_-1_categoryId_165474


----------

